# Knox Theological Seminary



## Covenant Joel (Oct 24, 2004)

What does everyone here think about Knox? Good school? How does it compare to other Reformed seminaries (RTS, WTS, GPTS, CTS)?

Thanks,
Joel


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 27, 2004)

I've been allured to Knox-- I'd be interested in hearing from those going there or who have graduated there.


----------

